

Microsoft unveils new MSN.com - for Windows 8 and IE10 only - mtgx
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/1/3437878/msn-windows-8-design-launch-october-26th

======
johansch
There are some amusing parallels to their WWW competitor that was first called
MSN/Microsoft Network in 1995.

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4d/Msn_classic_si...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4d/Msn_classic_sign_in.png)

[http://iml.jou.ufl.edu/carlson/history/ScreenShots/msn_news....](http://iml.jou.ufl.edu/carlson/history/ScreenShots/msn_news.jpg)

